# 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 dome and radio lights wont come on



## Soldierfield (May 17, 2008)

I am having some issues with my electrical system in the truck.My dome lights and radio lights wont come on.This has happened before and the radio has to be reset after it comes back on.The power locks also dont work when this glitch comes in.Also,if the truck isnt running,the headlights will not come on.The lighter works and the fan works at all times.Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Soldierfield and welcome to TSF,

I would suggest that you find a good set of electrical prints and try to find something that is common to all the issues. Not likely you will find it with out prints. Bad grounds are bad about causing multiple problems, and are hard to locate. Good prints, patients, a voltmeter or trouble light will most likely be required. 

Not much help, but that is my best recomendation.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Soldierfield, your symptom suggests the "keep alive" voltage for the radio is being lost, but your mention of the other items not working would suggest further problems, these kinds of problems could suggest the connectors to the fuse block in the cab have a problem, this would most likely be on the back of that fuse panel, check for loose or discoloured connectors and wire connections to the spades etc. in that area, also check the fuses and holders for tightness and proper integrity.

The lighter is on a slightly different circuit probably on that same fuse block.

It may be an idea to disconnect the battery for this activity, ensure no programmed devices will be affected by battery disconnect.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a low amp fuse.I would sugeest checking them all with a test light.


----------



## kansastornado (May 26, 2010)

replace the I.O.D fuse in the fuse box in the fuse panel on drivers side of the dash...it will probably be in a black plastic retainer :wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Two year old post, so it is closed.

BG


----------

